# My wife is amazing.. : )



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Well It all started about a week ago. My lovely wife started having difficulty swallowing her food it would get stuck in her throat Well After a visit to the dentist we find out she has an infected tooth and we think that is what was causing the problems with her throat. So she is fine for a few days. Well, on Sunday when we are coming back from the states we stop to have Thai food. Well She get really sick to the point where she thought she was going to pass out. She couldn't swallow her food and could't breath. I couldn't drive cause I'm having a really bad migraine so Lucky we are with friends and they are able to drive us back home. But the time we get home she is feeling better so we decide to wait to got to the hospital.. Well on tuesday during work her problems with throat starts up again and she can't swallow and is having hard time breathing so i take her to emergency and we spend over 6 hrs wait to get an x ray of her throat and we are sent home with no answers. So Now have to wait till Monday to see a specialist. I pray we get some kind of answer to what is wrong and how we can fix it. I'm tired of seeing her suffer.

It has been a crazy 5 months with a lot more downs than ups. I can say with out a doubt that my wife( sorry mom) is the most amazing person I know with all she has to deal with and gone through. like with my injuries from the car accident .Losing a kidney to cancer . Having spent 4 day in the hospital in june right before our wedding . She always has a smile on her face and she is always positive . She takes the time to learn about my hobbies and why i care about them so much. When I was going through a horrible time during the Olympics and losing all those discus she kept tell me not to give up and .I'm glad i didn't She is simply wonderful.

So thanks for reading and my apologizes for rambling on. I thought i would share about our crazy week and share about this amazing person in my life. Plus there has been a lot of bitterness on this site the past few day.I hope this will change to the mood a little So if you have a wonderful person in your life feel free to share your story.

One last thing, don't ever past up any opportunity to tell some one you love them.

thanks


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

=) Thanks for sharing!
I hope the both of you are doing great now!
It's always nice to have a soul mate =)


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Tell her i'm thinking of her at this moment, your such a good guy bud, i wish you both the best


----------



## flannel (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, scary stuff! Is it possible she's having an allergic reaction to something? You said Thai food and my brain said 'peanut allergy'. I have a really good friend with a peanut allergy. She ate Thai salad at our wedding and got deathly ill...she couldn't taste or smell the peanut oil so didn't know it was in there. Just throwing that 'food allergy' idea out there, it could be something other than peanuts too. Sure hope you can figure it out fast, she sounds like a wonderful woman who really deserves to feel healthy.


----------



## Chronick (Apr 27, 2010)

awwwhhh


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Hi Dave:

Thanks for sharing. You are one lucky guy and so is your wife. Send me my regard and will be praying for her as well. I am glad she as a loving husband.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Taking time to acknowledge those close to us is a practice I need to work on. Well-done Dave.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks for posting this. It is a really heart warming story and I'm really glad you chose to share this with your BCA "family"

I would also check about allergies. While it is more common to develop allergies as a kid, I have some adult friends who also developed allergies later in life.

Hopefully her condition is nothing too serious.

Peace,

Anthony


----------



## Bien Lim (Apr 21, 2010)

I hope she get well soon, and thanks for sharing. some how I know how u feel.....


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

hope things get better very soon.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Holy Cow ! The saga continues. Lucky for you both, Beth is a strong and kind woman and you are a kind and considerate husband. I too will be praying for her Dave.

Warm wishes,

Stuart


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for all your kind words and prayers. My wife is getting alot better. The throat specialist thinks she had a bad case of acid reflux and has given her meds that are working but she has another x ray appointment on Monday. So we will see. Her family GP thinks she might have had a stomach bug. any ways she is getting better and is eating again


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Glad to hear that your woderful wife is better. Keep on spoiling here !

Any discus for sale still . BTW, how are the wigglers ?

Getting closer to setting up a extra tall 150 gallon to be filled with discus.


----------

